# Does FreeBSD 8.3 support Axiomtek NA341 hardware?



## anti (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi FreeBSD guys,

I would like to know if FreeBSD version 8.3 is compatible with the hardware specification of Axiomtek NA341. Especially, I want to know if version 8.3 supports the LAN port of such a computer board.

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

That says it supports Red Hat, but not whether it is a standard or customized version.  So the answer is "maybe".  I would send the vendor an email.  They may not know, but anybody selling an embedded platform like that should be happy to see if FreeBSD can boot on it and support the network hardware.  That company knows FreeBSD exists, they mention it for some of their other hardware.


----------



## anti (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks dear @wblock, I would also be thankful if you can forward that company response here.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

"I would send the vendor an email." means if I had that hardware.  Why don't you contact them?


----------



## anti (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are more details:
http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,64654.0.html


----------

